# Bijoux's home!



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here she is our little girl, we are so happy to have her home finally.

She been home not even 12 hours and I'm exhausted! Little sleep last night she likes to cry, and even when she didn't I felt so guilty for not bringing her up on the bed but held strong. When our first was a puppy he's didn't cry at night at all she is a total different story! Here are some picks of our beautiful girl : ) ps she's a whopping 2.13 lbs already! We think she's going to be like her mommy 6 lbs if not bigger!

View attachment 5771

No lie some woman didn't believe me when I said she's 100% chi...
View attachment 5772

I iz runnin 2 great all ma chi peeps 
View attachment 5773

View attachment 5774

Daddy???
View attachment 5775

Y thax 4 da bed : D


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 5776

You can't tell but there is a 'slight' size difference between the 2 ; p
View attachment 5777

View attachment 5778

My big bwader luvz me lotz..how culd he knott? 
View attachment 5779

OM NOM NOM
View attachment 5780

Om fest con't ; p


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Last bit : )
View attachment 5781

I iz a chew-er mama saiz jus lik ma bwader -.-
View attachment 5782

I iz hidin'
View attachment 5783

but I izn't sweepy mama...
View attachment 5784

I beg to differ : p
View attachment 5785

This is my little girl, and now that she's sleeping i'm going to try and sleep to before my other 'child' wakes me up for his walk.

OMG forgot to brag about somrthing! Her breeders pad trained her I almost took a pic of it to show you....but something told me that was going to far ha ha


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

She's sooo CUTEEE!!! OMG you must be so excited and exhausted at the same time. What beautiful colouring :hello1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow she is so pretty, congratulations. I know you are so happy.
I have had Amberleah 6 weeks now and she is doing great. She cried 1st night and woke up about 6am for few weeks but now doing great and sleeps till 7:30 - 8:00am


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaawww!! She's beautiful. Congratulations!! Good that she's getting along well with big brother Lincoln.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations! She's adorable. 

View attachment 5787


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If she is 2 lb 13 oz at 8 weeks she may well be a 10+ lb adult! Glad you have her home safe and sound.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> If she is 2 lb 13 oz at 8 weeks she may well be a 10+ lb adult! Glad you have her home safe and sound.


I'm thinking -and hoping- for a bigger girl that way life is better with lincoln. Her mom is 7.5 lbs and her dad is 5.5 lbs so were thinking she's will at the very least be 6. 

Although I am worried that she's not eating much, I gave her some syrup to lick just in case because we can't find nutri-cal anywhere : ( She ate a bunch last night and is still going to the bathroom, but if she doesn't eat soon...


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Aww, I love the picture with her and her little bear! She's absolutely adorable


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She is beautiful!! I love merles. Usually you only have to worry about hypoglycemia in the tiny ones. As big as she is, she can regulate her sugar fine.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Bailey was 2lbs 6 oz at 8 weeks and he is now 9lbs even at just over 2 yrs.

She is a cutie!! Glad she is finally home with you.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww adorable! Does sound like she'll be a bigger girl--6lbs at least for sure. Marley was 2lbs 8oz at 8 weeks & he's just over 6lbs as an adult. He's the minority though--most of the time pups that big at 8 weeks end up at least 8lbs or so. But I don't blame you for wanting a bigger girl because of your other dog. Even a 8-10lb dog is fragile to a big dog & could easily end up injured but definitely not as fragile as the small Chi's!  She is adorable though--I love merles!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww... how sweet! I love her coloring.. 

Is she 2.13 lbs or 2 lbs 13 oz? Bella was about 2-2.2 lbs at 8 weeks. She is now 6.4 lbs at 7 months old. She grew super quick tho, bout 10 oz a week. Bella will prolly be 7-8 lbs full grown, but who knows! Her dad is 4 lbs and her mom is 6 lbs, and she's gonna be bigger than both!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

shes so cute!!! awwwh, i love her coat colors!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Awww... how sweet! I love her coloring..
> 
> Is she 2.13 lbs or 2 lbs 13 oz? Bella was about 2-2.2 lbs at 8 weeks. She is now 6.4 lbs at 7 months old. She grew super quick tho, bout 10 oz a week. Bella will prolly be 7-8 lbs full grown, but who knows! Her dad is 4 lbs and her mom is 6 lbs, and she's gonna be bigger than both!


2.13 oz she;s a big girl : )

Thank you everyone she is doing so well literally climbing all over Lincoln, he doesn't mind at all he just lets her, which is reason #765 I will always have a GR in my home.

She follows me like a shadow already and isn't too fond of the floor her highness much prefers the hight of the couch and bed ; p

Kevin left for army for 18 days today so for the next 3 weeks its just us 3 wish me luck as we all adjust!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thanks for the pics of baby bijiox and wonderful big lincoln your new baby is awsome with that coat so pretty


----------

